# Big hi from Hannah



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello,I am Hannah and I am a married 38 year old.I have been married to my husband Antron for 15 years and met when we served in the military.We both served in the Marines for 8 years.I admit he has been good to me and we are interacial couple,I am white and he is black.My attraction to black men and his attraction to white women brought us together.It was a little rough at first when we started dating,my step dad did not accept it at first.He learned to accept it and knew we were both happy together getting to know Antron.His family accepted me in and I get along with them.A family as well,he has an 18 year old son and 14 year old daughter from a previous relationship.Antron says I am a great step mom,his son and daughter like me very well.Only issue I have with Antron is a couple bad habits of his that drives me nuts.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

mrshannahj said:


> Hello,I am Hannah and I am a married 38 year old.I have been married to my husband Antron for 15 years and met when we served in the military.We both served in the Marines for 8 years.I admit he has been good to me and we are interacial couple,I am white and he is black.My attraction to black men and his attraction to white women brought us together.It was a little rough at first when we started dating,my step dad did not accept it at first.He learned to accept it and knew we were both happy together getting to know Antron.His family accepted me in and I get along with them.A family as well,he has an 18 year old son and 14 year old daughter from a previous relationship.Antron says I am a great step mom,his son and daughter like me very well.Only issue I have with Antron is a couple bad habits of his that drives me nuts.


And they are?


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

sokillme said:


> And they are?


Chewing ice and his belching,the belching problem is starting to go away.He is realizing that is rude and almost got us kicked out of a resturaunt once


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

mrshannahj said:


> Chewing ice and his belching,the belching problem is starting to go away.He is realizing that is rude and almost got us kicked out of a resturaunt once


If belching is your biggest problem you are doing better then almost everyone. Stick around and read and you will see what I mean.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Better than farting!

Put it to bed and be happy your problem is so ....minor!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

No comment.
Not enough meat on the bone here...hear?

Anywhoo, Welcome!

Prepare to be broken down by all the sad-sack, storied posts.

You missed out, big time.
The Martian has left, SunCMars is a dusty ghost. A ghost waiting for 12 full moons to pass over the buried orbs, then he's not toast. He is just....gone. His voice silenced.
Do not suggest a Stunt Double, a Sock Puppet to carry on the tradition. Once his remaining juice flows into the soil, it becomes consumed by bacteria, not MyCrobes.
Bummer.

Oh, and the fools left the Typist in charge. He is a relater, not the real deal. 
Shhh, don't tell @EleGirl. She hates SunC's guts. I do not blame her. I am her ...... ........


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks,my husband and I are proud of our 8 years in the Marines coming out of good families raised right.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi hannah, and welcome to TAM!! 

(Oh, and good luck deciphering SunCMars's prose. Most of us here don't have a clue what he's talking about either.)

:lol:


----------



## rachelmartin (Nov 28, 2017)

mrshannahj said:


> Hello,I am Hannah and I am a married 38 year old.I have been married to my husband Antron for 15 years and met when we served in the military.We both served in the Marines for 8 years.I admit he has been good to me and we are interacial couple,I am white and he is black.My attraction to black men and his attraction to white women brought us together.It was a little rough at first when we started dating,my step dad did not accept it at first.He learned to accept it and knew we were both happy together getting to know Antron.His family accepted me in and I get along with them.A family as well,he has an 18 year old son and 14 year old daughter from a previous relationship.Antron says I am a great step mom,his son and daughter like me very well.Only issue I have with Antron is a couple bad habits of his that drives me nuts.


Hi hannah


----------

